# Front panel connection on motherboard



## greatmbrd (Nov 30, 2013)

I am facing issues in identifying the front panel pins on the zebronics zeb-945 socket 775 motherboard. 

I could not locate the manual of this motherboard on the internet.

On the board, I can only find 'F_PANEL' printed below these set of pins. But which pin is to be connected where is not known.

Please help me in locating the same. I need to connect the following
HDD LED - 2 wires
Power LED+ - 1 wire
Power LED- - 1 wire
Power switch - 2 wires
reset switch - 2 wires

The pins are not as per the standard layout which I know

1 3 5 7 9
2 4 6 8

Instead, they are something like this
1 3 - 5 7 9 11
2 - 4 6 - 10 12


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the Mobo came out of an OEM PC, it probably had a one piece proprietary connection.
What type of case are you using? The Front Panel wires should be marked.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Here ya go: Front panel connections...

I think you're looking at the wrong connector.


----------



## greatmbrd (Nov 30, 2013)

I am sorry the layout is exactly as follows:

2 - 6 8 - 12 14 16
1 3 - 7 9 - 13 15

I am sure that it is the right connector on the motherboard. I find F_PANEL printed below this connector. There is no manual available on the zebronics website.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Very strange. Following the links (using model # ZEB-P45 because they don't show a ZEB-945) shows the standard F-panel setup.

Don't know what to think about this one. 

I assume you show a " - " where there is no pin?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

It's basically the same as a Biostar 775 mobo I believe.


----------



## greatmbrd (Nov 30, 2013)

yes '-' indicates no pin.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the Mobo from an OEM PC?
What case are you using?
Are the Front Panel wires marked?


----------



## greatmbrd (Nov 30, 2013)

It is not supplied as a part of branded PC.

I am assembling a PC. 

All the wires in the cabinet are named and its a zebronics bijli cabinet.


Finally, after quite a struggle, I have identified the right pins for all wires except power LED+ and -


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

How about a picture posted here?

And/or a drawing showing what you've figured out so far.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See here Hardware Drivers - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals


----------

